# Heinrichs politischer Populismus in BuffedCast 69



## Kaladrius (18. Januar 2008)

Nachdem mein Beitrag ignoriert wurde, wollte ich ihn für alle Buffed-User lesbar machen. Bisher steht er nur in Heinrichs Gästebuch und in den Kommentaren zum BuffedCast 69.

http://my.buffed.de/user/46407/gaestebuch
http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=69 (Nummer 142)


Kopier aus den Kommentaren, nur damit sie es auch lesen:

Von Politik scheint Heinrich ungefähr so viel Ahnung zu haben wie die Bildzeitung.

Öffentlichrechtliches Fernsehen ist eine Einrichtung in Deutschland, die ich nicht missen wollen würde. Man muss sich nur einmal das Fernsehprogramm in Ländern ansehen, die ausschließlich private Sendeanstalten besitzen. Außerdem kann jeder, ja auch du mein geehrter Heinrich auf den Inhalt des öffentlichrechtliche Fernsehen einwirken. So sitzen Vertretungen der wichtigsten Instanzen, die die moralische, politische Einstellung aufzeigen, die die bestimmte Gruppierungen vertreten. Diese Gruppierungen sind zb. beide Kirchen und einige andere Verbände. Wenn sie natürlich freiwillig in keiner dieser Gruppierungen Mitglied sind haben sie demnach auch kein recht auf das TV-Programm einzuwirken.

Außerdem werden Volksmusiksendungen von äußerst vielen Älteren Leuten, von denen es in der westlichen Welt immer mehr gibt, gesehen. Solche Sendungen würden also bei einem rein demokratisch bestimmten Fernsehen immer noch gesendet würden. Ob sie das jetzt wahrhaben wollen oder nicht.

Solange sie sich über ein Thema nur äußerst oberflächlich informiert haben und nur Polemik vorbringen können, finde ich es äußerst ignorant von ihnen sich über ein Thema zu äußern. Falls sie sich näher darüber informieren zu wünschen, dann kann ich nur hoffen, das sie ihre äußerst populistische und "stammtischartige" Meinung ändern.

Hochachtungsvoll vor ihrer politischen Ungebildetheit,

Kaladrius.

Mir ist klar, dass ihr Buffed-Cast nicht dazu geeignet ist über mehr oder weniger politisch aktuelle Themen zu berichten. Ich verbitte es mir aber in einer solchen populistischen Weise die jeden Hintergrund ausblendet. Lassen sie es entweder also ganz und gar oder informieren sie sich wenigsten soweit, dass sie mehr als nur reine Tatsachenbehauptungen zu sagen haben. Alles andere macht sie vor der wenigstens halbwegs politisch gebildeten Zuhörerschaft lächerlich.

Ich könnte jetzt noch viel mehr zb. auch zur Kirchensteuer, die von ihnen ja unter anderem auch kurz angeschnitten wurde, sagen, lasse es aber außer es wird explizit von ihnen gewünscht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, in der Hoffnung auf Besserung oder wenigstens Unterlass von Populismus, 

Nochmal Ihr von ihnen enttäuschter Kaladrius.

Anhang:

Das Genau Gespräch zwischen Floh und Heinrich aus dem BuffedCast 69 mit Kommentaren von mir.

Floh: Der Film _(gemeint ist Herr der Ringe Teil drei)_ lief ja gestern _(einen Tag davor war Donnerstag und das ZDF hat zwischen den Jahren alle drei Herr der Ringe Teile gesendet)_.

Heinrich: Wie kann man sich sowas bloß im Fernsehen angucken. Kauft euch mal eine DVD, wie sich das gehört. _Diese Einstellung finde ich äußerst ignorant und fragwürdig._

Floh: Du musst mal gucken. Seit Jahren zahlt jeder User Monatsgebühren fürs öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen und noch nie gab es ein Update _(das ist übrings falsch, denn zum Beispiel wurde das schwarz-weiß Fernsehen zum bunten Fernsehen hin "geupgradet")  _ und jetzt bringen sie endlich mal ein bisschen Kontent _(auch diese Behauptung ist blödsinnig, denn viele Menschen auch ich, gucken zb. jeden Sonntag den Tatort, teilweise sogar über 6 Millionen Menschen in ganz Deutschland)._

Heinrich: Ich will nicht mit dem Thema anfangen, es gibt so ein paar Sachen _(wie viele das auch immer sein mögen)_ in Deutschland die finde ich immer noch dubios und...

Floh: Ich bin gespannt, wenn sie wieder bei mir klingeln kommen _(äußerst asoziale Haltung der Gemeinschaft gegenüber)_.

Heinrich: ...und dann fangen wir gleich mit der Kirchensteuer _(die wie er auch sagt, völlig freiwillig ist, ich weiß nicht was Heinrich dagegen hat, dass manche Leute Kirchensteuer zahlen um die zb. die Pfarrer, die man nun mal in der Kirche braucht und soziale Projekte zu entlohnen/fördern)_ aber da kann man ja wenigstens noch austreten _(immerhin erwähnt Heinrich das)_

Floh: ~Lacht~

Heinrich: Aber lassen wir das.

Floh: Genau, lassen wir das. Womit droht eigentlich die GEZ? _(drohen tuen die garnicht, die müssen sich nur mit der Asozialität mancher Leute herumschlagen, die nicht zahlen wollen)_

Heinrich: Die drohen mit dem "gutem" Unterhaltungsprogramm der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender. Volksmusik _(Dazu habe ich oben schon etwas gesagt) _, eurovision song contest _(das gucken sich jedes Jahr viele, viele Menschen an, ich nicht aber es kann ja auch nicht jede Sendung genau auf mich zugeschnitten 
sein)_ und wie heißt diese Dumpfbacke _(,die mir intelligenter erscheint als Heinrich)_, die der Harald Schmitt jetzt eingeschleust hat _(ich weiß nicht inwiefern Harald Schmitt an dieser Konstellationsentscheidung beteiligt war) _?

Floh: Oliver Pocher.

Heinrich: Da zahlt man doch gerne seine Gebühren _(also ich schon, warum Heinrich das nicht tut, das würde ich gerne erfahren)_.

Floh: Was hat der gekostet? Millionen? _(Oliver Pocher ist immerhin sehr bekannt und dementsprechend teuer zu haben)_

Heinrich: Aber mein Lieber, du wirst nicht einmal gefragt _(doch du wirst gefragt zumindest wird ein Gremium gefragt, in dem die wichtigsten deutschen moralischen Instanzen sitzen)_.

Floh: Wäre Klasse, wenn man per Telefon abstimmen könnte _(so "ähnlich", läuft das bisher auch, nur in einem Land, in dem 80 Millionen Menschen leben, brauchen wir eine Stellvertreterregelung)_.

Heinrich: Genau.

Heinrich: Herr der Ringe Online... _(na endlich wieder weg vom dümmlichen Populismus)_


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

um was für eine äußerung geht es?


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> um was für eine äußerung geht es?



Frag ich mich auch.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man muss dein leben langweilig sein wenn du dich an deinen pc setzt und so nen dummen mist tippst.. lass deinen selbsthass nicht an anderen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so würd ich das gar nicht sagen

in den grundzügen hat er absolut recht (anti populismus, recht auf das öffentlich rechtliche etc) aber ich hab den buffed cast nicht gehört, kann daher also ned viel dazu sagen

salut


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> man muss dein leben langweilig sein wenn du dich an deinen pc setzt und so nen dummen mist tippst.. lass deinen selbsthass nicht an anderen aus
> ...




Eine sauber vorgebrachte Meinung, die sich nicht mit vollen Händen aus dem Topf der jugendkulturellen Sprache bedient, ist dummer Mist? 

Ein Bild und zwei Zeilen Text, lassen mich zumindest zweifeln, wer denn nun wirklich unnötigen Mist im Forum verzapft und damit der soundsovielte Einwohner von "who cares" ist. Ich habe mir den Buffed-Cast noch nicht angehört (habe noch nie einen gehört), werde das aber in diesem Fall nachholen. 

Quo vadis Deutschland, quo vadis....


----------



## Zourgan (18. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> ...Ich verbitte es mir ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon klar, fragt sich nur in welchem Film DU gerade mitspielst...

Was Dir nicht gefällt - guck es Dir nicht an ! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

Venio Romam iterum crucifigi. aber das ist heut zutage aber verboten. wobei freie medien als auch der springer verlag darüber berichten würden.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

Zourgan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du coole sau
Seit wann ist buffed cast etwas zum schauen`? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Zourgan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloß immer wegschauen
tolle einstellung


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

et ceterum censeo springer verlag esse delendam etc ^^

kommt, lasst uns einen thread aufmachen wo wir nur angeber-lateinsprüche klopfen^^

salut


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> et ceterum censeo springer verlag esse delendam etc ^^
> 
> kommt, lasst uns einen thread aufmachen wo wir nur angeber-lateinsprüche klopfen^^
> 
> salut


Wird eh wieder nach 5-10 post geclosed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

*abnuere*


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> *abnuere*



schade, hätte die idee reizvoll gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein favourite is immer noch mater semper certa est ^^

salut


----------



## Zourgan (18. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Du coole sau
> Seit wann ist buffed cast etwas zum schauen`?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mann... für Dich schreib ichs nochmal extra auf Jokkerino...

Ich meine Kaladrius - der muss in nem Film mitspielen - das er meint, sich die getätigten Aussagen verbitten zu können !

Da war nichts anstößiges, nichts menschenverletzendes o.ä. keine persöhnlichen Beleidigungen...

Sicher mögen dem einen oder anderen die Worte oder die gemeinten Gedanken dahinter nicht gefallen, jedoch so zu reagieren finde ich für unangebracht und überzogen - und zustehen tut es ihm meiner Meinung nach auch nicht - jedenfalls nicht in dieser Form !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bloß immer wegschauen
> tolle einstellung



[ironie]

Hast du was gegen meine Einstellung? Na dann... 

[/ironie]


Aber mal ehrlich...hättest du was gegen Gleichgültigkeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladrius (18. Januar 2008)

Ich habe jetzt das genaue Gespräch in dem BuffCast aufgeschrieben, kann aber immer noch einige Fehler beinhalten, wenn auch keine inhaltlichen, wenn ihr denkt doch, dann sagt das mir.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> [ironie]
> 
> Hast du was gegen meine Einstellung? Na dann...
> 
> ...


ja
wer gleichgültig ist lässt für meinen geschmack zu viele schlecht dinge zu


----------



## Kaladrius (18. Januar 2008)

Zourgan schrieb:


> Ich meine Kaladrius - der muss in nem Film mitspielen - das er meint, sich die getätigten Aussagen verbitten zu können !



Wenn man seine Meinung äußert, dann muss man sie auch begründen können, wenn nicht ist man einfach nur dumm.



Zourgan schrieb:


> Da war nichts anstößiges, nichts menschenverletzendes o.ä. keine persöhnlichen Beleidigungen...



Nein es war schlecht bis garnicht begründet, es war populistisch, polemisch, dumm und meiner Meinung nach falsch, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, dann kann er gerne mit mir darüber diskutieren, denn Diskussionen mit einem gewissen Niveau führe ich immer wieder gerne.



Zourgan schrieb:


> Sicher mögen dem einen oder anderen die Worte oder die gemeinten Gedanken dahinter nicht gefallen, jedoch so zu reagieren finde ich für unangebracht und überzogen - und zustehen tut es ihm meiner Meinung nach auch nicht - jedenfalls nicht in dieser Form !



Meine "Antwort" ist an manchen stellen etwas zynisch, das gebe ich gerne zu und ein wenig provozieren wollte ich auch, aber davon abgesehen ist mein Beitrag ganz ohne dümmliche Flames ausgekommen.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Januar 2008)

Die Sache mit der GEZ ist bei vielen leuten die die GEZ scheiße finden aber anders begründet - nämlich damit dass viele Leute kein Fernsehen gucken und dann trotzdem dafür zahlen sollen bloß weil sie einen Fernseher besitzen und damit die theoretische Möglichkeit dazu hätten.

Geht mir zB so. Ich brauche meinen Fernseher für DVDs und Konsolen, Fernsehen tu ich mir nicht an, da mir das programm (vor allem wegen der Werbung) einfach nicht gefällt. Wenn ich irgendwas unbedingt sehen will lass ich es mir von nem Bekannten halt aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja
> wer gleichgültig ist lässt für meinen geschmack zu viele schlecht dinge zu




deswegen: lasst uns alle flaschen und steine schmeissen um unserer meinung nachdruck zu verleihen! kommt! macht alle mit! das ist der weg!


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> deswegen: lasst uns alle flaschen und steine schmeissen um unserer meinung nachdruck zu verleihen! kommt! macht alle mit! das ist der weg!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja
> wer gleichgültig ist lässt für meinen geschmack zu viele schlecht dinge zu



Und wenn man nur in einigen Dingen gleichgültig ist?


----------



## Zourgan (18. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Meinung äußert, dann muss man sie auch begründen können, wenn nicht ist man einfach nur dumm.
> Nein es war schlecht bis garnicht begründet, es war populistisch, polemisch, dumm und meiner Meinung nach falsch, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, dann kann er gerne mit mir darüber diskutieren, denn Diskussionen mit einem gewissen Niveau führe ich immer wieder gerne.
> Meine "Antwort" ist an manchen stellen etwas zynisch, das gebe ich gerne zu und ein wenig provozieren wollte ich auch, aber davon abgesehen ist mein Beitrag ganz ohne dümmliche Flames ausgekommen.



komisch... irgendwann trifft man wohl in jedem Forum auf jemanden wie Dich, zynische Provokateure - die sich sicherlich ganz diebisch freuen, wenn gleich 25 User auf Ihre Provokationen anspríngen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss das nicht haben - und ziehe mich zumindest aus diesem Thread zurück - viel Spass noch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und wenn man nur in einigen Dingen gleichgültig ist?


ist dieser mensch denn dann noch gleichgültig??

hmm
naja bei manchen dingen würde ichs wohl nich schlimm finden


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ist dieser mensch denn dann noch gleichgültig??
> 
> hmm
> naja bei manchen dingen würde ichs wohl nich schlimm finden



Naja...ich bin schon, wenn ich ehrlich bin, in vielen Dingen gleichgültig eingestellt, wo andere Menschen einen Schock bekommen und sagen "Das geht doch nicht.", "Das ist ja schlimm." etc...


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2008)

Zynik, wohl dosiert und passend eingesetzt, ist ein legitimes Stilmittel einer guten Diskussion. So zumindest meiner Meinung nach.

Sich garnicht erst mit dem Thema (ich lasse das Adjektiv "ernsthaft" ganz bewußt weg) auseinanderzusetzen, zeigt für mich daher eher das mangelnde, sinkende, nie vorhanden gewesene Niveau des Forums.

Mich friert....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zynik, wohl dosiert und passend eingesetzt, ist ein legitimes Stilmittel einer guten Diskussion. So zumindest meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Sich garnicht erst mit dem Thema (ich lasse das Adjektiv "ernsthaft" ganz bewußt weg) auseinanderzusetzen, zeigt für mich daher eher das mangelnde, sinkende, nie vorhanden gewesene Niveau des Forums.
> 
> Mich friert....



OMG - Was erwartest du in einem MMO-Forum? Das alle wild aufspringen wenn es um solch ein Thema geht?

Lächerlich...


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

@ te:
du regst dich also auf, dass heinrich einige witze über die gez gerissen hat
hab ich das so richtig verstanden?
wenn das so ist vermute ich mal, dass dein problem darin besteht, dass du es nicht magst wenn menschen irgend welche leistungen empfangen ohne eine gegenleistung dafür zu bringen.
außerdem bist du der auffassung, dass die öffentlich rechtlichen eine gute institution sind weil die ausgestrahlten programme von vielen menschen gesehen werden und weil die bürger auf entscheidungen der anstalten einfluss haben.
stimmt das so? oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

das ist halt mal wieder der beweis für den typisch deutschen kleingeist.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> das ist halt mal wieder der beweis für den typisch deutschen kleingeist.


worauf beziehst du dich?


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

auf leute die in nem mmo forum threats / casts nach fehlern / meinungäusserungen durchforsten, um dann irgendwelche grundsatzdiskussionen zu starten. 
lasst es doch einfach- oder wenn ihr es macht: rechnet damit das andere es für kleingeistig halten. das heisst nicht das sie dumm sind, sondern in den meissten fällen nur das sie solche dinge in nem forum dieser art für "plöt" und unangebracht halten.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> OMG - Was erwartest du in einem MMO-Forum? Das alle wild aufspringen wenn es um solch ein Thema geht?
> 
> Lächerlich...




Wie dumm von mir. Ich habe doch tatsächlich für einen Moment vergessen, dass wir es hier nicht mit dem vernunftbegabten Menschen zu tun haben. Ich danke dir, ehrlich. Das rückt die Clientel eines MMO-Forums natürlich nur ins rechte Licht. 

Wenden wir uns also wieder den artgerechten Thema zu. Wie geht es eigentlich Moment Sido, hat der schon wieder eine neue Schlampe am Start? Oder vielleicht doch lieber etwas kulturelles? Ich glaube Britney Spears wollte sich umbringen. 

(Was ich eigentlich erwarte? Möglicherweise, dass man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, zu dem man sich äußert? Dämliche Beiträge die nur den eigenen Counter in die Höhe treiben, gibt es ja leider schon zu genüge, so das ich einen ganz kleinen Moment gehofft hatte, es ginge auch anders. Nochmal Danke VölligBuffeD, du hast mich aufgeweckt und wirklich gezeigt, womit wir es hier zu tun haben. Meinen ehrlichen und aufrichten Dank)


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nochmal Danke VölligBuffeD, du hast mich aufgeweckt und wirklich gezeigt, womit wir es hier zu tun haben. Meinen ehrlichen und aufrichten Dank)




so laut war er doch garnicht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie dumm von mir. Ich habe doch tatsächlich für einen Moment vergessen, dass wir es hier nicht mit dem vernunftbegabten Menschen zu tun haben. Ich danke dir, ehrlich. Das rückt die Clientel eines MMO-Forums natürlich nur ins rechte Licht.
> 
> Wenden wir uns also wieder den artgerechten Thema zu. Wie geht es eigentlich Moment Sido, hat der schon wieder eine neue Schlampe am Start? Oder vielleicht doch lieber etwas kulturelles? Ich glaube Britney Spears wollte sich umbringen.
> 
> (Was ich eigentlich erwarte? Möglicherweise, dass man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, zu dem man sich äußert? Dämliche Beiträge die nur den eigenen Counter in die Höhe treiben, gibt es ja leider schon zu genüge, so das ich einen ganz kleinen Moment gehofft hatte, es ginge auch anders. Nochmal Danke VölligBuffeD, du hast mich aufgeweckt und wirklich gezeigt, womit wir es hier zu tun haben. Meinen ehrlichen und aufrichten Dank)



Deine Ironie kannste behalten.

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn ich über sowas reden will, dann geh ich bestimmt nicht auf Buffed.de wo die Community durchschnittlich 16 Jahre alt ist. Du bist auf der falschen Seite, sieh es ein.


----------



## Zorkal (18. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie dumm von mir. Ich habe doch tatsächlich für einen Moment vergessen, dass wir es hier nicht mit dem vernunftbegabten Menschen zu tun haben. Ich danke dir, ehrlich. Das rückt die Clientel eines MMO-Forums natürlich nur ins rechte Licht.
> 
> Wenden wir uns also wieder den artgerechten Thema zu. Wie geht es eigentlich Moment Sido, hat der schon wieder eine neue Schlampe am Start? Oder vielleicht doch lieber etwas kulturelles? Ich glaube Britney Spears wollte sich umbringen.
> 
> (Was ich eigentlich erwarte? Möglicherweise, dass man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, zu dem man sich äußert? Dämliche Beiträge die nur den eigenen Counter in die Höhe treiben, gibt es ja leider schon zu genüge, so das ich einen ganz kleinen Moment gehofft hatte, es ginge auch anders. Nochmal Danke VölligBuffeD, du hast mich aufgeweckt und wirklich gezeigt, womit wir es hier zu tun haben. Meinen ehrlichen und aufrichten Dank)


Ist ja auch voll beschissen wenn man vor Post nachdenken muss,geht doch auch ohne Anstrengung.


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

ganz klar heinrich muss gesteinigt werden

grund : er hat etwas humor in den buffcast gebracht

humor ist etwas abgrundtief böses und ein grosses wenn nicht das grösste übel der menschheit


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2008)

Abgesehen von dem Fakt, das der Thread-Eröffner mit seinen Klammer-Anmerkungen im Eröffnungs-Posting ganze Menschen-Gruppen als Asozial abstempelt, weil sie nicht seine Meinung teilen und ich ihn wegen seiner Ausdrucksweise zum letzten mal vor der endgültigen Sperre auf diesem Weg verwarne, gibt es da noch ein Thema, zu dem ich erneut, im x-ten Forum zum wiederholten male, meinen Senf dazu geben muss: unberechtigte Gebüren.


Mh, ich versteh das System immer noch nicht, warum man für etwas zahlen soll, was man theoretisch nutzen könnte - auch wenn man es aus Mangel an Interesse, Qualität und Inhalt nicht tut. Kann man also mit einem Gewerbeschein und eingetragenem Internet-Cafe allen Leuten die vorbeilaufen, in der Umgebung und Stadt wohnen schonmal pauschal Rechnungen schicken, weil sie die Geräte theoretisch nutzen können?

Egal - die Frage besteht für mich weiterhin - warum soll ich? Will ich die Kanäle sehen - interessiert mich das blödsinnige Programm der öffentlich Rechtlichen überhaupt? Höre ich Radio? Interessiert mich das Gedönz? Wo bleibt vernünftiges Internet-TV (Internet-Anschlussgebühr) bzw. stellt sich dann wieder die Frage: Will ich die Kanäle - interessiert mich das blödsinnige Programm der öffentlich Rechtlichen überhaupt? Höre ich Radio? *g*

Ich fordere keinesfalls einen Boykott der Gebühren oder Sender - wer sie sehen/hören will der kann gern zahlen, von mir aus mit Decoder oder was weiß ich - nur habe ich keine Lust für etwas zu zahlen, was ich nicht nutzen WILL, nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht das ich es nutzen könnte. Das entzieht sich weiterhin meinem Verständnis...

Wer zwingt Euch denn das Auto zu nutzen bzw. es zu versichern? Es ist Eure Entscheidung - ok das Auto ist wohl eine Notwendigkeit wenn der Arbeitsweg zu weit weg ist. Aber ARD, ZDF und das ganze semi-Unterhaltsame Mist sind für MICH keine Notwendigkeit. Also wie gesagt, wer es nutzen will soll zahlen - der Rest sollte verschont bleiben.

Keiner der ÖR-Sender ist bei mir eingespeichert, weil kein Interesse besteht - es ist weiterhin einfach nur die theoretische Möglichkeit das zu Nutzen für die man zahlt - sinnfrei. Auch Radio bleibt dabei außen vor - da drück ich gern was ab, wenn es vernünftige frei empfangbare, nicht nur lokal beschränkte Sender GÄBE, die meinem Musikgeschmack entsprechen. Aber selbst für solche Anliegen gibt es mittlerweile bessere Angebote mit pauschalen Tarifen... MP3-Flatrates - Wo man sich die Musik selbst zusammenstellen kann und das wichtigste: Man zahlt nicht für etwas, das man nicht nutzt, nur weil es theoretisch Möglich ist, das zu nutzen.

Kopfsteuer als Alternative
Schön, aber Kopfsteuer für WAS? Für den theoretischen Erhalt von Angeboten, die mich einen Feuchten interessieren? Das ist "gehupft wie gesprungen". Jetzt aufkeimende Hinweies aufs Auswandern sind vielleicht doch nicht so sinnfrei - wenn nicht jedes Land irgendwelche Schwachsinnigkeiten, wie die GEZ oder alternative Steuervorschläge (um den GEZ-Mist in irgendeiner Form auf dem Papier zu rechtfertigen) aufweisen würde.  

Ich will und werde mein Geld nicht für Schlonz ausgeben, den ich nicht nutze. Vergleiche mit Steuern etc. sind hier überflüßig - GEZ sind Abgaben die etwas abdecken sollen, was ich weder nutze, noch will - also fehlt jegliche Logik, warum dafür etwas zahlen - damit es andere weiterhin in Anspruch nehmen können? Ich zahl Euch auch nicht den Internetanschluss...


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

lasst uns kindergeld beatnragen,wir haben zwar keine (die meisten) aber die geräte zum theroetischen benutzten sind allemal da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lasst uns kindergeld beatnragen,wir haben zwar keine (die meisten) aber die geräte zum theroetischen benutzten sind allemal da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, und alle die arbeiten beantragen ALG, weil, es könnte ja sein...


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Floh: Der Film _(gemeint ist Herr der Ringe Teil drei)_ lief ja gestern _(einen Tag davor war Donnerstag und das ZDF hat zwischen den Jahren alle drei Herr der Ringe Teile gesendet)_.
> 
> Heinrich: Wie kann man sich sowas bloß im Fernsehen angucken. Kauft euch mal eine DVD, wie sich das gehört. _Diese Einstellung finde ich äußerst ignorant und fragwürdig._





ich finde das ist der kuhlste satz im threat. 

gut-wenn man sonst keine probleme hat macht man sich halt welche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Januar 2008)

Jup zum Thema unberechtigte Gebühren gibt es da definitiv einiges was wir ids mitbezahlen und nicht im bezug zu den eigentlichen Angebot steht.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

wieviel hat harald schmitt pro sendung bekommen?


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> wieviel hat harald schmitt pro sendung bekommen?



Pro Sendung auf Sat1? Reichlich... für die Neuauflage im ZDF einmalig 6 Mill. oder?
Zitat SWITCH!: "Die GEZ wird offiziell in die die Harald-Schmidt-Stiftung umbenannt".


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pro Sendung auf Sat1? Reichlich... für die Neuauflage im ZDF einmalig 6 Mill. oder?
> Zitat SWITCH!: "Die GEZ wird offiziell in die die Harald-Schmidt-Stiftung umbenannt".



japp meinte zdf.

der hammer nicht wahr..


----------



## Kaladrius (19. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem Fakt, das der Thread-Eröffner mit seinen Klammer-Anmerkungen im Eröffnungs-Posting ganze Menschen-Gruppen als Asozial abstempelt, weil sie nicht seine Meinung teilen



Das ist Blödsinn ich habe nur beklagt, dass manche Menschen Leistungen beziehen und diese dann nicht bezahlen. Ich weiß das du und andere anderer Meinung sind, aber dazu später mehr.



ZAM schrieb:


> und ich ihn wegen seiner Ausdrucksweise zum letzten mal vor der endgültigen Sperre auf diesem Weg verwarne,



Hätte ich auf gleiche/ähnliche Weise gegen die Gruppe der Killerspiele-Kritiker gehetzt, dann hätte ich niemals mit einer Verwahrnung rechnen müssen. Ich finde diese Inkonsequenz immer wieder erheiternd.



ZAM schrieb:


> gibt es da noch ein Thema, zu dem ich erneut, im x-ten Forum zum wiederholten male, meinen Senf dazu geben muss: unberechtigte Gebüren.



Na es freut mich, dass wir jetzt weg von Heinrichs plumpen Populismus sind und uns wie vernünftige Menschen argumentativ austauschen können. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Mh, ich versteh das System immer noch nicht, warum man für etwas zahlen soll, was man theoretisch nutzen könnte -



Warum hast du einen Fernsehen, Radio etc. benutzt es aber nicht, seltsam? 



ZAM schrieb:


> auch wenn man es aus Mangel an Interesse, Qualität und Inhalt nicht tut.



Wie darüber warum besitzt du eine Gerät zur Nutzung eines Mediums benutzt es aber nicht, warum auch immer, obwohl du dafür zahlen musst?



ZAM schrieb:


> Kann man also mit einem Gewerbeschein und eingetragenem Internet-Cafe allen Leuten die vorbeilaufen, in der Umgebung und Stadt wohnen schonmal pauschal Rechnungen schicken, weil sie die Geräte theoretisch nutzen können?



Der Besitzer des Internetscafes muss die GEZ zahlen, deine Freude, die keinen Fernseher haben, müssten auch keine GEZ zahlen, wenn sie bei dir zuhause mit dir fernsehen. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich fordere keinesfalls einen Boykott der Gebühren oder Sender - wer sie sehen/hören will der kann gern zahlen, von mir aus mit Decoder oder was weiß ich - nur habe ich keine Lust für etwas zu zahlen, was ich nicht nutzen WILL, nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht das ich es nutzen könnte. Das entzieht sich weiterhin meinem Verständnis...



Wenn du also nicht klug genug bist irgendeinen Sachverhalt zu verstehen, dann sollte man ihn entfernen, damit das Leben für dich einfacher wird. Würden alle Menschen das dürfen würden wir uns auf einer äußerst primitiven Stufe befinden, sogar noch unter Heinrichs Populismus. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Wer zwingt Euch denn das Auto zu nutzen bzw. es zu versichern? Es ist Eure Entscheidung - ok das Auto ist wohl eine Notwendigkeit wenn der Arbeitsweg zu weit weg ist. Aber ARD, ZDF und das ganze semi-Unterhaltsame Mist sind für MICH keine Notwendigkeit. Also wie gesagt, wer es nutzen will soll zahlen - der Rest sollte verschont bleiben.



Du willst also nur das qualitativ wertvolle Programm der freien Sender sehen (Dschugelcamp, Super Nanny, Galileo Mystery)? ARD, ZDF und die restlichen öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sind die einzigen Sender bei denen du und ich das Programm mitbestimmen können, bei den freien Sendern können wir das nicht. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Keiner der ÖR-Sender ist bei mir eingespeichert, weil kein Interesse besteht es ist weiterhin einfach nur die theoretische Möglichkeit das zu Nutzen für die man zahlt - sinnfrei. Auch Radio bleibt dabei außen vor - da drück ich gern was ab, wenn es vernünftige frei empfangbare, nicht nur lokal beschränkte Sender GÄBE, die meinem Musikgeschmack entsprechen. Aber selbst für solche Anliegen gibt es mittlerweile bessere Angebote mit pauschalen Tarifen... MP3-Flatrates - Wo man sich die Musik selbst zusammenstellen kann und das wichtigste: Man zahlt nicht für etwas, das man nicht nutzt, nur weil es theoretisch Möglich ist, das zu nutzen.



Nein, du zahlst für ein Programm das du mitbestimmst. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich will und werde mein Geld nicht für Schlonz ausgeben, den ich nicht nutze. Vergleiche mit Steuern etc. sind hier überflüßig - GEZ sind Abgaben die etwas abdecken sollen, was ich weder nutze, noch will - also fehlt jegliche Logik, warum dafür etwas zahlen - damit es andere weiterhin in Anspruch nehmen können? Ich zahl Euch auch nicht den Internetanschluss...



Ich verstehe was du sagen willst, und ich kann es auch nachvollziehen. Aber leider denkst, du wie viele die diese beschränkte Meinung vertreten, nicht sehr weit hinaus. Müsste irgendeine staatliche Institution überprüfen, wer und vielleicht sogar wie oft (was noch gerechter wäre) öffentlich-rechtliche Sender gesehen hat, dann wären die GEZ-Gebühren um einiges höher, denn schließlich müsste man den erhöhten Aufwand irgendwie bezahlen. Deshalb gibt es ein paar wenige Leute, wie dich, die nie die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sehen dafür zahlen auch, wenn sie das nicht tun. Du und Konsorten seid der Kollateralschaden. Eine kleine Minderheit die Schaden erleidet, eine große Mehrheit profitiert davon. Nach utilitaristischen Standpunkten ist die GEZ-Gebühr also zu rechtfertigten. 

Ich möchte das Buffedteam noch loben, dafür das es diesen Thread nicht einfach kommentarlos geschlossen hat sondern sogar eine Diskussion mitgemacht hat. Das gibt es nur in wenigen Internetforen und ist äußerst lobenswert.


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Hätte ich auf gleiche/ähnliche Weise gegen die Gruppe der Killerspiele-Kritiker gehetzt, dann hätte ich niemals mit einer Verwahrnung rechnen müssen. Ich finde diese Inkonsequenz immer wieder erheiternd.



Bei der ähnlicher Ausdrucksweise wie in diesem Thread hättest du auf jeden Fall damit rechnen dürfen.




> Warum hast du einen Fernsehen, Radio etc. benutzt es aber nicht, seltsam? Wie darüber warum besitzt du eine Gerät zur Nutzung eines Mediums benutzt es aber nicht, warum auch immer, obwohl du dafür zahlen musst?



Ich habe kein Radio - nur einen Fernseher, der neben Konsolen-Inhalten, die meiste Zeit DVDs wiedergibt. Oder eben die Serien, die ich mir außerhalb der Arbeitszeit anschauen kann. (Simpsons, Scrubs etc.)



> Wenn du also nicht klug genug bist irgendeinen Sachverhalt zu verstehen, dann sollte man ihn entfernen, damit das Leben für dich einfacher wird. Würden alle Menschen das dürfen würden wir uns auf einer äußerst primitiven Stufe befinden, sogar noch unter Heinrichs Populismus.



"Wenn du nicht klug genug bist .. zu verstehen" ist weit entfernt von dem, was ich meinte. 





> Du willst also nur das qualitativ wertvolle Programm der freien Sender sehen (Dschugelcamp, Super Nanny, Galileo Mystery)? ARD, ZDF und die restlichen öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sind die einzigen Sender bei denen du und ich das Programm mitbestimmen können, bei den freien Sendern können wir das nicht.



Damit legst du mir Dinge in den Mund die ich nicht geschrieben habe, denn wenn ich Wert auf die von dir genannten Inhalte legen würde, hätte ich sie erwähnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Nein, du zahlst für ein Programm das du mitbestimmst.



Ich zahle also für die Mitbestimmung von halbgaren, schlecht recherchierten Frontal21s, populistische Nachrichtensendungen und Volksmusik-Programmen? Genau das ist der Punkt den ich angesprochen habe - wenn ich das wollen würde, was nicht der Fall ist, wäre ich freiwillig bereit dafür zu zahlen. Ich will darüber entscheiden für welchen Informations und Unterhaltungs-Wert ich etwas bezahle oder nicht. 




> Ich verstehe was du sagen willst, und ich kann es auch nachvollziehen. Aber leider denkst, du wie viele die diese beschränkte Meinung vertreten, nicht sehr weit hinaus. Müsste irgendeine staatliche Institution überprüfen, wer und vielleicht sogar wie oft (was noch gerechter wäre) öffentlich-rechtliche Sender gesehen hat, dann wären die GEZ-Gebühren um einiges höher, denn schließlich müsste man den erhöhten Aufwand irgendwie bezahlen. Deshalb gibt es ein paar wenige Leute, wie dich, die nie die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sehen dafür zahlen auch, wenn sie das nicht tun. Du und Konsorten seid der Kollateralschaden. Eine kleine Minderheit die Schaden erleidet, eine große Mehrheit profitiert davon. Nach utilitaristischen Standpunkten ist die GEZ-Gebühr also zu rechtfertigten.



Und wieder die unvorteilhafte UND populistische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausdrucksweise. 



> Ich möchte das Buffedteam noch loben, dafür das es diesen Thread nicht einfach kommentarlos geschlossen hat sondern sogar eine Diskussion mitgemacht hat. Das gibt es nur in wenigen Internetforen und ist äußerst lobenswert.



Vielen Dank. Wie schon zu anderen "kritischen" Beiträgen geschrieben, ist bei diesen Themen der Tonfall ausschlaggebend für die Schließungspolitik, nicht der Inhalt.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

warum schreibt jemand so viel über solch ein thema? langeweile? adhs? geltungsbedürfnis?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius, du bist echt zum Feiern. Das einzige, was ich in deinen Posts lese, ohne auch nur einmal laut zu lachen, ist dein Name.

Du denkst, jeder müsste deine Meinung teilen, jeder hat genau DEIN Konsumverhalten. Glaubst du echt, jeder schaut sich diesen Scheiss Tatort an?

Ich glaube, dass viele (unter anderem auch ich und so ziemlich der gesammte Teil meiner Verwandschaft) genauso denkt wie ZAM. Doch du willst es nicht wahr haben.

Ich selbst HASSE diese ganzen öffentlich rechtlichen Sender. Genau wegen der GEZ. 
Ich habe schon vor Jahren aufgehört, Radio zu hören, weil sich mein Musikgeschmack stark verändert hat, weg von diesem Popkult.

Und jetzt willst du mir vorwerfen, dass ich keine GEZ zahlen will?


Schalt bloß dein Gehirn an...


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kaladrius, du bist echt zum Feiern. Das einzige, was ich in deinen Posts lese, ohne auch nur einmal laut zu lachen, ist dein Name.
> 
> Du denkst, jeder müsste deine Meinung teilen, jeder hat genau DEIN Konsumverhalten. Glaubst du echt, jeder schaut sich diesen Scheiss Tatort an?
> 
> ...


/signed

Ich glaube besser könnte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## Rednoez (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Thread erhält den...



SUPER WAYNE²






Gz an den ersteller.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

den hier?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladrius (19. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei der ähnlicher Ausdrucksweise wie in diesem Thread hättest du auf jeden Fall damit rechnen dürfen.



Das kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht beweisen. Und da "In dubito pro rero"...



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Radio - nur einen Fernseher, der neben Konsolen-Inhalten, die meiste Zeit DVDs wiedergibt. Oder eben die Serien, die ich mir außerhalb der Arbeitszeit anschauen kann. (Simpsons, Scrubs etc.)



All das, bis auf die Simposons, Scrubs, könntest du tun ohne GEZ-Gebühren zu zahlen. Das mit dem Radio nehme ich dir nicht ab, denn du hast doch bestimmt ein Auto. 

Frage am Rande: Wie willst du dir ein Urteil über die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender erlauben, wenn du diese nach deiner eigenen Aussage nach garnicht siehst?



ZAM schrieb:


> "Wenn du nicht klug genug bist .. zu verstehen" ist weit entfernt von dem, was ich meinte.



Wenn deine Formulierungen mit dem was du aussagen wolltest kollidieren, scheinst du rhetorisch nicht viel zu können.



ZAM schrieb:


> Damit legst du mir Dinge in den Mund die ich nicht geschrieben habe, denn wenn ich Wert auf die von dir genannten Inhalte legen würde, hätte ich sie erwähnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist einfach nur Quatsch. Wenn du etwas nicht erwähnst dann legst du auch keinen Wert darauf, ok das werde ich mir merken.



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich zahle also für die Mitbestimmung von halbgaren, schlecht recherchierten Frontal21s, populistische Nachrichtensendungen und Volksmusik-Programmen?



Ja das tust du, ändere doch "einfach" das deiner Meinung nach so schlechte öffendlich-rechtliche Programm.

Die Tagesschau als populistisch zu bezeichnen ist einfach nur ignorant.



ZAM schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt den ich angesprochen habe - wenn ich das wollen würde, was nicht der Fall ist, wäre ich freiwillig bereit dafür zu zahlen. Ich will darüber entscheiden für welchen Informations und Unterhaltungs-Wert ich etwas bezahle oder nicht.



Du zahlst für ein Programm das du mitbestimmst. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Und wieder die unvorteilhafte UND populistische
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch beim Populismus gibt qualitative Unterschiede. Hätte ich mich auf Heinrichs Niveau herabgelassen, dann wäre mein Statement so oder ähnlich ausgefallen: "Heinrich labert einfach nur Müll."



ZAM schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Wie schon zu anderen "kritischen" Beiträgen geschrieben, ist bei diesen Themen der Tonfall ausschlaggebend für die Schließungspolitik, nicht der Inhalt.



Das finde ich sehr lobenswert. Aber es reizt mich jetzt gerade sehr etwas rechtsradikales zu schreiben oder ähnliches, denn das dürftest du, wenn du nach diesem Regelkodex vergehst auch nicht schließen.


----------



## Kaladrius (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kaladrius, du bist echt zum Feiern. Das einzige, was ich in deinen Posts lese, ohne auch nur einmal laut zu lachen, ist dein Name.



Schön das ich es schaffe andere Leute zu erfreuen auch wenn ich das nie bezweckt habe.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du denkst, jeder müsste deine Meinung teilen, jeder hat genau DEIN Konsumverhalten. Glaubst du echt, jeder schaut sich diesen Scheiss Tatort an?



Äh? Nein, das denke ich sicherlich nicht. Das wäre auch mehr als dämlich.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass viele (unter anderem auch ich und so ziemlich der gesammte Teil meiner Verwandschaft) genauso denkt wie ZAM. Doch du willst es nicht wahr haben.



Deine Familie und die Leute, die du kennst, sind keine statistisch wertvolle Gruppe. Außerdem scheinst du davon auszugehen, dass die Mehrheit automatisch recht hat, dem ist aber nicht so.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich selbst HASSE diese ganzen öffentlich rechtlichen Sender. Genau wegen der GEZ.



Warum gleich so fanatisch?



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vor Jahren aufgehört, Radio zu hören, weil sich mein Musikgeschmack stark verändert hat, weg von diesem Popkult.



Sag mir dienen Musikgeschmack, ich nenne dir einen Sender der zu dir passen würde.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und jetzt willst du mir vorwerfen, dass ich keine GEZ zahlen will?



Ja das will ich, wie du wissen solltest.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schalt bloß dein Gehirn an...



Das haben in diesem Thread außer mir, genau zwei Leute gemacht und zu denen gehörst du sicherlich nicht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Schön das ich es schaffe andere Leute zu erfreuen auch wenn ich das nie bezweckt habe.



Tja, dann solltest du aufhören, solch einen Müll zu schreiben.



Kaladrius schrieb:


> Äh? Nein, das denke ich sicherlich nicht. Das wäre auch mehr als dämlich.



Man leitet dies allerdings aus denen Posts herraus.



Kaladrius schrieb:


> Deine Familie und die Leute, die du kennst, sind keine statistisch wertvolle Gruppe. Außerdem scheinst du
> davon auszugehen, dass die Mehrheit automatisch recht hat, dem ist aber nicht so.



Damit hast du dir dann allerdings selbst wiedersprochen. Sagtest du nicht "Wir bestimmen selbst, was läuft."?
Die Mehrheit hat nicht recht, sie hat aber Rechte.



Kaladrius schrieb:


> Warum gleich so fanatisch?



Weil es so ist.



Kaladrius schrieb:


> Sag mir dienen Musikgeschmack, ich nenne dir einen Sender der zu dir passen würde.



Metal, Metalcore, Hardcore, Death Metal, Melodic Death Metal, Dark Metal, Speed Metal...etc.



Kaladrius schrieb:


> Ja das will ich, wie du wissen solltest.



Achja, alles klar, dann darfst du ab jetzt einen höheren Steuersatz zahlen, da es ja möglich sein könnte, dass du auf einmal Großverdiener bist. Ist genau das gleiche nur in grün.



Kaladrius schrieb:


> Das haben in diesem Thread außer mir, genau zwei Leute gemacht und zu denen gehörst du sicherlich nicht.



Und du anscheinend genauso wenig.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Das haben in diesem Thread außer mir, genau zwei Leute gemacht und zu denen gehörst du sicherlich nicht.



hey! danke für dein lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fühl mich nur so ekelhaft ignoriert !!!!! 



ich bin selber auch gegen genetisch veränderte lebensmittel. ich hoffe das dieses neue ettiketier-gesetz etwas daran ändert und dem konsumenten endlich klarheit verschafft.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

Tut mir leid - aber bis auf Unterstellungen, Beleidigungen, Netiquettenbrüchen und offensichtliche Provokationen kam nichts konstruktives von Kaladrius, der Account ist gebannt. Alle weiteren werden ebenfalls entfernt - Hausverbot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Ich habe kein Auto :-)


----------



## Lanatir (20. Januar 2008)

danke.


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...Leute Leute


----------



## Zorkal (20. Januar 2008)

Ist ja wie in einer Diktatur.Kritiker werden einfach unter Vorwänden gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Solange man die Vorwände nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Zorkal (20. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Solange man die Vorwände nachvollziehen kann.


In einen anderen Thema wäre das nichtmal eine Verwarnung wert gewesen.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

gedenken wir einem ehemaligen buffed-user:




bitte mit geschlossenen augen hören.


(hoffentlich kostet mich das nich kopf und kragen....ich liebe euch doch..)


edit: ich liebe ringos ekelhaftes grinsen... aber es passt passt genau zu meinen emotionen in gerade dieser situation!


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ist ja wie in einer Diktatur.Kritiker werden einfach unter Vorwänden gebannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der is schon öfters negativ aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2008)

Auch eine Möglichkeit mit Usern oder gegenteiligen Meinungen umzugehen. Etwas nonchalant. Andere, bisweilen böswillige Zungen würden behaupten es sei "niveaulos", aber auf jeden Fall war es einfach. Nicht demokratisch einfach, aber, und man verzeihe mir den Ausdruck, einfach aus dem Standpunkt "Kraft eigener Arroganz".

Ich habe mich mit dem Thread auseinandergesetzt und meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, hätten ganz andere Leute für ihre Diskussionkultur eine Verwarnung verdient. 
Ich bin mir bewußt, dass das Thema, wie mir ja auch schon von einigen Usern nahegelegt, nicht unbedingt dem Massenclientel des Forums entspricht, die Art und Weise jedoch, wie man sich dem Diskussiongegenstand entledigt hat, widerspricht so ziemlich allem was ich als Kultur kennen gelernt habe.

Ich hoffe für diese abschließenden Worte keine Verwarnung oder sogar Verbannung zu kassieren, denn das Gut der freien Meinungsäußerungen sollte doch auch bei Buffed.de noch bis zu einem gewissen Grad reichen, oder?
Etwaige Ergänzungen, Meinungen oder anderslautende Aussagen dürfen, gerne hier oder mittels PN, an mich gerichtet werden. (Solange der Ton stimmt)

Bei, von mir schon angesprochenen Usern, würde ich jedoch gerne auf Antwort verzichten, da ich nicht mehr wirklich von der Art ihrer Kommunikationsfähigkeiten überzeugt bin. Danke!


----------



## Zorkal (20. Januar 2008)

Es haben ganz andere Leute viel provozierender diskutiert aber halt in nicht Regime(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)kritschen Themen.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch eine Möglichkeit mit Usern oder gegenteiligen Meinungen umzugehen. Etwas nonchalant. Andere, bisweilen böswillige Zungen würden behaupten es sei "niveaulos", aber auf jeden Fall war es einfach. Nicht demokratisch einfach, aber, und man verzeihe mir den Ausdruck, einfach aus dem Standpunkt "Kraft eigener Arroganz".
> 
> Ich habe mich mit dem Thread auseinandergesetzt und meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, hätten ganz andere Leute für ihre Diskussionkultur eine Verwarnung verdient.
> Ich bin mir bewußt, dass das Thema, wie mir ja auch schon von einigen Usern nahegelegt, nicht unbedingt dem Massenclientel des Forums entspricht, die Art und Weise jedoch, wie man sich dem Diskussiongegenstand entledigt hat, widerspricht so ziemlich allem was ich als Kultur kennen gelernt habe.
> ...




man hätte es etwas abkürzen können: 

ihr seid an knochen kabbernde barbaren denen die benutzung einer tastatur beigebracht wurde und von denen einige die macht haben jeglichen freigeist zu "sperren".



find ich aber nicht. ich finde diskussionen über >>"Heinrichs politischer Populismus"<< einfach zum schreien. aber vieleicht bin ich auch nur opfer meiner eigenen dummheit- sollte dem so sein: /vote for kick


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2008)

> Das mit dem Radio nehme ich dir nicht ab, denn du hast doch bestimmt ein Auto.


Schonmal was von dem wahnsinnig fortschrittlichen, fast magisch wunderlichem, Medium namens *CD* gehört? Ein weiterer mysteriöser Faktor sind die geheimnisvollen mp3s die man auf selbigen verwahren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ein Auto und hab ein Radio da drin. Aber bevor ich mir ein Radioprogramm anhöre, fahr ich lieber Vollgas gegen den nächsten Baum (oder höre eine meiner zahlreichen CDs) ;>


----------



## xashija (21. Januar 2008)

Also dieser Thread macht ja schon irgendwo Kopfschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der BuffedCast dient doch der Unterhaltung und sollte keine politische Grundsatzdiskussion vorrufen. 

Wenn jede Meinung bis ins allerletzte hinterste Eckchen begründet und ausdiskutiert werden würde, würde das 1. den Rahmen sprengen und 2. ganz schön vom Sinn des buffedCasts abweichen. Ausserdem würde es dann wahrscheinlich noch heissen, dass die buffies anderen Leuten ihre Meinung aufdrücken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich mag die GEZ auch nicht, da ich schon mehrere schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (Beispiele: Nach Umzug zu meinen Eltern zurück, die GEZ zahlen und ich kein Radio oder Fernsehgerät in meinem Zimmer habe, bestand die GEZ gundlos dennoch darauf, dass ich zu zahlen habe.
Weiteres Beispiel: Mein Bruder ist Selbstständig und besitzt einen Geschäftswagen. Da er ihn aber auch zum Einkaufen benutzt, muss er für 1 Autoradio 2mal Gebühren bezahlen. Einmal für das Geschäftsauto und einmal dafür, dass er den Wagen privat benutzt. Obwohl es eben nur ein Radio in einem Auto ist. )

Noch ein paar kleine  Anmerkungen zu Teilen des Eröffnungsthreads die mir aufgefallen sind:


Heinrich: Wie kann man sich sowas bloß im Fernsehen angucken. Kauft euch mal eine DVD, wie sich das gehört. Diese Einstellung finde ich äußerst ignorant und fragwürdig.

->Was ist daran ignorant und fragwürdig? Er stellt lediglich fest, dass es schöner ist sich solche Filme auf DVD anzusehen. Macht allein schon in Bild- und Tonqualität einen Unterschied, als auch in Sachen "ich mach mal kurz Stop und geh mal aufs Klo". 

Heinrich: Aber mein Lieber, du wirst nicht einmal gefragt (doch du wirst gefragt zumindest wird ein Gremium gefragt, in dem die wichtigsten deutschen moralischen Instanzen sitzen).

Floh: Wäre Klasse, wenn man per Telefon abstimmen könnte (so "ähnlich", läuft das bisher auch, nur in einem Land, in dem 80 Millionen Menschen leben, brauchen wir eine Stellvertreterregelung).

->Ein Gremium der wichtigsten deutschen moralischen Instanzen ist keine einzelne Person, sondern wiederum einzelne Individuen mit einzelnen Meinungen und Ansichten. Meine eigene Meinung wird dadurch in keinster Weise vertreten, nur eine vermutete Geschmacksrichtung der Allgemeinheit. Klar geht es nicht, dass jeder zufriedengestellt wird, verlangt ja auch keiner. Aber die Menschen, deren Meinung eben nicht vertreten wird, sollten die Möglichkeit haben auf das Programm verzichten zu können.

Im Grunde genommen geht es doch darum, dass es ungerecht ist von Leuten, die einen Dienst nicht in Anspruch nehmen wollen (Die Gründe warum und wieso spielen absolut keine Rolle. Manche wollen es nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Punkt) trotzdem dafür zahlen müssen. Eine günstigere Regelung, wie die ÖR-Programme zu verschlüsseln und nur durch einen Decoder empfangbar zu machen (für den die Leute, die das Programm sehen möchten, dieselben Gebühren zahlen wie sie es derzeit an die GEZ tun) wäre meiner Ansicht nach im Sinne aller Betroffenen. So könnten die die ÖR-Fernsehen sehen möchten dies auch tun, ohne Extrakosten und die die es nciht sehen möchten, können es auch nciht mehr sehen, müssten also keine Gebühren mehr zahlen.

Im übrigen wurde der Threaderöffner nicht gesperrt, weil er seine persönliche Meinung vertritt. Er hat Leute, die nicht seiner Meinung waren persönlich angegriffen bzw ihnen Lügen in den Mund gelegt und *bewusst provoziert*. Das würde bei jedem anderen Thread dieselben Konsequenzen haben, sobald ein Moderator darauf Aufmerksam wird. (Wenn so ein Post übersehen werden sollte, gibt es ja die "Report"-Funktion um so etwas zu melden.)

Finde es schade, dass manche Leute nicht akzeptieren wollen, wenn andere anders denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (21. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Schonmal was von dem wahnsinnig fortschrittlichen, fast magisch wunderlichem, Medium namens *CD* gehört? Ein weiterer mysteriöser Faktor sind die geheimnisvollen mp3s die man auf selbigen verwahren kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast aber ein Radio, also ist der Empfang möglich, ergo sind Gebühren fällig, egal ob du das jetzt nutzt oder nicht.


----------



## Eredon (21. Januar 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Also dieser Thread macht ja schon irgendwo Kopfschmerzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kleine Anmerkung von mir ...

Wenn eine Person in dem Haushalt deiner Eltern die Gebühren bezahlt, musst du keine Gebühren mehr an die GEZ abgeben. Leider versucht die GEZ-Leute gerne so viel wie möglich zu "verkaufen", dieses Subjekte werden (soweit ich es in einem Bericht gelesen habe) pro Abschluss bezahlt. Die Methoden der GEZ sind teilweise wirklich übel, da werden Häuser kontrolliert nach Änderungen an den Namensschildern etc. Absolut der Hammer. Mir wollten sie mal auf die Pelle rücken in dem sie mir mit einer Hausdurchsuchung gedroht haben an der Tür, danach hab ich ihm gedroht mit der Polizei wegen Hausfriedensbruch. Hab sie jetzt einige Jahre nicht mehr gesehen, mal sehen wann ich wieder mal jemanden von dem Verein sehe.

Zum Thema hier ..

Ich kann auch nicht versehen wie man sich über einen CAST so aufregen kann, es gibt wirklich schlimmeres und anderen Foren in denen man sich politisch austoben kann. Die User hier sind sicherlich nicht dumm, der CAST dient aber einzig und allein der Unterhaltung.

Ob der Bann nun notwendig war oder nicht kann, da scheiden sich wohl die Geister. Mit ist der User zumindest nicht wirklich aufgefallen.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Du hast aber ein Radio, also ist der Empfang möglich, ergo sind Gebühren fällig, egal ob du das jetzt nutzt oder nicht.


Ja, und genau das ist Blödsinn, wie ZAM auch schon gesagt hat. Das man für etwas zahlen soll das man  nicht nutzt, an dem man noch nicht mal Interesse hat. Ich zahl keine GEZ-Gebühren und denke das es richtig so ist.


----------



## xashija (21. Januar 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung von mir ...
> 
> Wenn eine Person in dem Haushalt deiner Eltern die Gebühren bezahlt, musst du keine Gebühren mehr an die GEZ abgeben. Leider versucht die GEZ-Leute gerne so viel wie möglich zu "verkaufen", dieses Subjekte werden (soweit ich es in einem Bericht gelesen habe) pro Abschluss bezahlt.




Genau da lag das Problem. Die GEZ schrieb mir, das eine Abmeldung aus diesem Grund nicht möglich wäre und ich das Geld überweisen solle (Trotz ausdrücklichem Schreiben von mir, dass meine Eltern GEZ bezahlen und ich nur ihre Radio- und Fernsehgeräte im gemeinschaftlich genutzen Wohnzimmer nutze). Erst nachdem ich mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht habe wurde das anerkannt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Würde man den Leuten, wie Xashija gesagt hatte, die Wahl lassen, ob sie das bezahlen und einen Decoder benutzen, dann würde das ganze System, das die sich aufgebaut haben, zusammen brechen. Es würde viel zu wenig Geld einfließen. Das wissen sie auch und deshalb ist das eine, für einen normalen Menschen unmöglich zu verstehende "Geschäftsabwicklung".

Aber eins sei gesagt: Wenn die vor Eurer Tür stehen, lasst sie nicht rein, egal mit was sie drohen. Dazu haben sie kein Recht.


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

> Du hast aber ein Radio, also ist der Empfang möglich, ergo sind Gebühren fällig, egal ob du das jetzt nutzt oder nicht.




dazu nur das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ausserdem noch:

SO beantwortet man den GEZ-brief


----------



## Eredon (21. Januar 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Genau da lag das Problem. Die GEZ schrieb mir, das eine Abmeldung aus diesem Grund nicht möglich wäre und ich das Geld überweisen solle (Trotz ausdrücklichem Schreiben von mir, dass meine Eltern GEZ bezahlen und ich nur ihre Radio- und Fernsehgeräte im gemeinschaftlich genutzen Wohnzimmer nutze). Erst nachdem ich mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht habe wurde das anerkannt.



Auf die Art haben sie es bei mir auch versucht, allerdings haben sie bei mir auch keinen Erfolg gehabt. Es ist schon  heftig mit welchen Mitteln sie die Menschen bedrängen. Klar, man kann es nicht verallgemeinern, aber die GEZ droht gerne und versucht Druck aufzubauen.


Wichtig ist das du es geschafft hast und Rechtsmittel sollten immer vorhanden sein, selbst wenn man zur öffentlichen Rechtsberatung geht und dort einen Brief von einem Anwalt schreiben lässt.


----------

